# Mein Miniteich !



## eve34 (1. Mai 2006)

*Hi Leute ! So .... nun will ich auch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen . Es ist eine alte Aluwanne mit den Maßen 81 x 52 x26 cm . Habe sie gerade erst bepflanzt dh. ich habe die Wasserpflanzen aus unserem großen Teich entnomen , da er sowieso neu gemacht werden muss ( falscher Bodengrund : Mutterboden statt Kies :-(  ). Wenn die Pflanzen angewachsen sind kommen noch kleine  Moderlieschen oder  Stichlinge rein , die ich mir wohl selber fangen muss , da kein Zoohändler in meiner Nähe sie verkauft :? .Bis jetzt sind 6 Spitzschlammschnecken da drin . Hier mal ein paar Fotos von unserem Teich und dem Miniteich auf unserer Terrasse !*

Bevor ich es vergesse : Unser großer Teich fasst 13000 Liter und ist so 20 qm groß . Haben also dann sehr viel zu tun .


----------



## Dodi (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Miniteich !*

Hallo Eve!

Na dann: *HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN!*

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und Erfolg bei Deinem Teichneubau und wenn Du Fragen hast, immer her damit - hier sind viele nette Menschen, die gerne helfen!

Deine kleine Wanne ist ja wirklich niedlich...  

Also, viel Spaß!


----------



## Steffen (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Miniteich !*

*
Hallo & HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN viel Spaß hier im Forum...


*


----------



## Wassermann (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Miniteich !*

Von mir auch : Herzlich Willkommen!


----------

